# Odds of having a girl?



## Misty8286 (Feb 19, 2008)

I currently have a 2 1/2 year old boy, a 1 year old boy, and am pregnant with what they think is a boy. I love my boys and would not trade them for anything. They are my life! But I would like to know what it is to have a girl. What do you think the odds would be, for me to have a girl if I tried again in about two years? I had a doctor tell me that I might as well give up on having a girl because all of my kids are from the same dad. Thanks!


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I have had two boys and this one is a girl. Timing was different this time around. Two days before ovulation instead of the day off. Good luck!


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

DP had 2 boys from a previous marriage and we are now pg with a girl. There are a couple of things you can try to increase your chances of a girl when you ttc. I can't remember them all but here are a few (got it from a british mw who had photocopied it out of one of her books):
1) No climax for the woman when dtd
2) Its best to dtd a few days before ovulation and not dtd anymore until ovulation is over
3) DTD missonary style

A fourth step is a special douche but I can't remember if its supposed to be vinegar or baking soda - one is for ttc boys, the other for girls. We followed the 3 steps listed above but not intentionally and now we're pg with a girl. Coincidence? IDK but for you I'd say its worth a shot.


----------



## HidaShara (Jan 7, 2008)

AFAIK you've got a 50% shot every time, no matter what.

Charlotte


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

actually your chances of concieving a girl are always lower...
In humans the secondary sex ratio at birth is commonly assumed to be 105 boys to 100 girls http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_ratio

Quote:

Even in the absence of sex selection practices, a range of "normal" sex ratios at birth of between 103 to 107 boys per 100 girls has been observed in different societies, and among different ethnic and racial groups within a given society[2]. Darwin, in his The Descent of Man, and Selection in Relation to Sex, cites a sex ratio of 120 boys to 100 girls for Jewish communities in 19th century Livonia, where infanticide is not historically documented, and the means for pre-natal sex determination did not exist.
so its not actually 50-50...probably more like 45-55 girls to boys (as don't not as many boys miscarry...as they are the weaker sex







I've heard after two of the same gender the chances are the next would be the same was between 70-80%...dh does the family geneology - large families...they seem to go in waves girl girl girl boy boy boy


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HidaShara* 
AFAIK you've got a 50% shot every time, no matter what.

Actually, the folks who run the numbers on such things have found that's not true. The more of one gender you have in a row, the less likely you are to have the other gender on the next child. They think maybe some people are primed to only allow one gender or the other to implant, or might have micro-genetic anomalies that mean that more male than female fertilzed eggs are unable to implant...


----------



## 47chromosomes (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't know about odds, but just wanted to say I think perhaps some men are genetically predisposed to passing on one sex or the other. There have not been any females born to the men in my husbands family for over 100 years! I am not holding my breath for having any girls (although I've been hanging on to a couple newborn girl outfits 'just in case'), but good luck to you!
--K


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I have two boys with hubby and am pregnant with a girl...also by hubby. I'd tell your Dr. to get his facts straight.









This site explains it very well and it puts the myth to bed that you have little chance of having a girl after 2 boys or more.

http://www.in-gender.com/XYU/Odds/Gender_Odds.aspx

"*Odds of Having a Girl*

The odds of having a girl seem decrease after having each boy, but _only very slightly_. Even after 3 boys, you are only 6.4% more likely to have a 4th boy than a girl."


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

wow so then the real odds..if you have three boys already would be what about 62% that's cool

Quote:

The odds of having a girl seem decrease after having each boy, but only very slightly. Even after 3 boys, you are only 6.4% more likely to have a 4th boy than a girl."
mind you that site says two things one that if you have three kids its a 25% chance they will all be one sex...
If you have had 2 or 3 boys, you are only about 2% to 6% more likely to have another boy.
keep hope alive!

but I still scratch my head on the stats...105 to 100 is not 50/50 or 51/49...


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
I have two boys with hubby and am pregnant with a girl...also by hubby. I'd tell your Dr. to get his facts straight.









This site explains it very well and it puts the myth to bed that you have little chance of having a girl after 2 boys or more.

http://www.in-gender.com/XYU/Odds/Gender_Odds.aspx

"*Odds of Having a Girl*

The odds of having a girl seem decrease after having each boy, but _only very slightly_. Even after 3 boys, you are only 6.4% more likely to have a 4th boy than a girl."


I have two boys and am pg with a girl, all the same dad. Check out the site she linked to b/c they have lots of ideas and regimens for swaying the gender of the baby. I did the diet and did get a girl.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I know several families that had many of one gender in a row and then many of the other gender (if they kept going). One had 2 girls, then 4 boys, then 3 girls, then a boy. One had 4 girls and then a boy. Another had 3 girls and then a boy. Yet another had 3 boys and then a girl. My dad's family had 4 boys, a girl, and then another boy. My mom's had 3 girls and then 2 boys.

I do know two families that had 4 boys and 5 boys respectively (they were not trying for a girl), but they are both very happy with all their boys and it's not an issue for them.

So it could easily go either way, based on the families I know IRL. However, if I were you I would make peace with the possibility of having 4 boys before trying again.

love and peace.


----------



## Mrshawwk (Apr 5, 2006)

I have heard that some men have a gender-dminate sperm. A friend had 4 boys in a desperate attempt for a girl. No luck. Another friend had 4 girls, then 4 boys, then a girl. So.....there you go.


----------

